# My Pokemon Fusions (Splices)



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jun 28, 2008)

Feel free to ask what I fused, just too lazy to do it myself. So, yeah. Please comment.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice, but this should most definitely be in the Sprites and Pixel-Art area.


----------

